# need help with FC 300 inverter parameters



## Paul Mac Eusebio (Apr 22, 2016)

i just bought a new FC 300 inverter 2.2Kw with 2.2 kw spindle motor but im having problem with the parameters can anyone help a brother out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. We have members that can help you but I'm not one of them.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

this might help you some;


----------

